# 20" schwinn spitfire s2



## dboi4u (Jun 10, 2015)

Here it is.. I just added these whitewalls so that the boy could take it out today! I got the 20" here's  a couple next to the 26 we took out today I'm looking for a 20" truss bars for it I missed out on the last posting for them on eBay hope someone out there has a set that they want to sell me! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Jun 10, 2015)

I think I may have a set of 20" truss rods for your schwinn.
I will check them tomorrow.
Do you have a measurement I can go by?
JKent


----------



## dboi4u (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice pm anytime I would appreciate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efren951 (Aug 10, 2015)

thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?74766-20-quot-Schwinn-truss-rods&highlight=20%26quot%3B+girl%27s%26quot%3B


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 10, 2015)

Great bike. I cleaned two of these up for my twins last Christmas. Yours is really stunning.


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you, my boy loves it.  post pics of yours I love these 20" versions  and would love to see more of them


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 10, 2015)

This was last Christmas.


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 11, 2015)

Woooow they are nice and the kids seem to enjoy them just as much they look good


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 11, 2015)

This was at Ann Arbor couple years ago


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 11, 2015)

Papá I love the tank and the chain guard where the hell you find the tank???????????


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 11, 2015)

pkleppert said:


> This was at Ann Arbor couple years ago
> 
> View attachment 230786



That looks like you just unboxed it!


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 12, 2015)

That one is nice you don't see to many and I love the tank on the cantilever looks good


----------

